# CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White



## Stephanie

People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country

SNIP:
*CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*

Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am

*CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*




*Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*



_Conservative Treehouse_

Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
He posted this selfie online.





ALL of it here:
CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Unkotare

Of course...


----------



## tinydancer

Watch out for this. Not kidding. How the Canadian government moved so fast on gun control was unreal. Only now it's come out that the young man that whacked all those female students was Muslim.

Our press hid his real name.


----------



## tinydancer

Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.


----------



## Mac1958

Reminiscent of "white Hispanic".

It just doesn't stop.
.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.



Yes, the left/commie/fascist found themselves another TOOL to use. he should worry about why he didn't raise his KID any better. come out preaching to the rest of us. How dare he. 
he can go to hell with his son


----------



## tinydancer

What our press did in the hype surrounding the shootings was unreal and the government ran with it. Marc Lepine the ecole polytechnique shooter was not really Marc Lépine he was  Gamil Gharbi.

They used this shooting to inflict on us over the top gun laws. We are talking insane gun laws. So freaking crazy that when we moved back from Tennessee our moving company that PPG set us up with had put my bows with my guns and the government would not release even my bows till I and my husband had to get FACs for our guns.


----------



## tinydancer

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the left/commie/fascist found themselves another TOOL to use. he should worry about why he didn't raise his KID any better. come out preaching to the rest of us. How dare he.
> he can go to hell with his son
Click to expand...


No kidding steph watch out for what the press will do.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the left/commie/fascist found themselves another TOOL to use. he should worry about why he didn't raise his KID any better. come out preaching to the rest of us. How dare he.
> he can go to hell with his son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding steph watch out for what the press will do.
Click to expand...


I know it. I hate the people in the aftermath of these more than I do the shooter.  and how they work to take away OUR RIGHTS who had nothing to do with ANY OF IT. that's why I said: the people need to wake up


----------



## tinydancer

And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.


----------



## tinydancer

And YAY STEPH! for making sure we know about it. I really mean that with all my heart. If it wasn't for all us little guys this new "faux marc lepine" would be the one that would take away the Second Amendment.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit





Post a link to it or to a legit source.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Trillions of dollars in Tax Revenue or Federal Reserve Printing can buy LOTS of influence. 

Sometimes even buy ENTIRE NEWS ORGANIZATIONS.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit




I knew it would only be a matter of time before a Rightie would inject race into this.

Congrats, Stephanie, you win the prize for asshole of the day.


----------



## tinydancer

What next? Anyone at NBC photo shop a Donald Trump for President wrapped in a confederate flag poster behind the maniac?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Statistikhengst said:


> I knew it would only be a matter of time before a Rightie would inject race into this.
> 
> Congrats, Stephanie, you win the prize for asshole of the day.


*CNN* "injected race into it" you schweinhund!

Stat: Asshole of the Year!


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.



Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.


----------



## tinydancer

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would only be a matter of time before a Rightie would inject race into this.
> 
> Congrats, Stephanie, you win the prize for asshole of the day.
Click to expand...


If CNN gets caught out photoshopping him how is this Steph's fault.

Mac is right. Remember white hispanic? The press was going wild at the time spinning the Trayvon story that a white jew named Zimmerman whacked an innocent black teeny tiny baby called Trayvon.

They kept running pictures of Trayvon when he was eight years old for crying out loud. 

THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic". 

It's what they do. It's pathetic and we catch them out these days.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> And YAY STEPH! for making sure we know about it. I really mean that with all my heart. If it wasn't for all us little guys this new "faux marc lepine" would be the one that would take away the Second Amendment.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Interestingly enough, both the OP link and the link it links to, because Righties are just too stupid to go to the source, cannot provide an actual link to the CNN article that has that photo that is claimed to be photoshopped. Anyone find a link?

I am scouring CNN and there is no such pic to be found.

Anyone can put up a blog post and claim that someone altered something.

Where is the actual CNN link, folks?

Stephanie, do you have a link or will you be willing to admit in a couple of days that you lied like a rug?


----------



## Rotagilla

tinydancer said:


> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.



LMAO..the father that abandoned him suddenly develops a moral compass now that there's a chance to be "noticed" or become a "celebrity"......


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, Stephanie, where is the ACTUAL CNN link, where we can all see this exact photo that one RWNJ site claims was photoshopped?

Why is it so hard to find the actual link?

Feel free to spit it up, if you have any decency.


----------



## Rotagilla

Mad Scientist said:


> Trillions of dollars in Tax Revenue or Federal Reserve Printing can buy LOTS of influence.
> 
> Sometimes even buy ENTIRE NEWS ORGANIZATIONS.



operation mockingbird


----------



## Statistikhengst

Again, the OP link:

CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit

gets all of its information from this link:

The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...

Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:






Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.

So, where is the actual CNN link?

Stephanie??


----------



## Camp

It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.


----------



## tinydancer

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
Click to expand...


In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.

I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.

So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.

These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather. 

Kudos to font people.


----------



## Stephanie

Rotagilla said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..the father that abandoned him suddenly develops a moral compass now that there's a chance to be "noticed" or become a "celebrity"......
Click to expand...


yeah, he can choke on his self righteous BS. what's sickening is how the vulture's goes out and FINDS these people TO USE against the REST OF US.

time to wake up folks


----------



## Mac1958

Camp said:


> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.


Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.

What do you think of what CNN did?
.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
Click to expand...


I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time


----------



## tinydancer

Camp said:


> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.



 Oh yeah and what network had people that got fired for editing a 911 tape?

Oh the media never lies. The media would never do anything like edit a tape to make some poor soul look like he'd racially profile someone right


----------



## Camp

I can not find the alleged article yet. I don't know for sure if CNN did what the poster is accusing them of yet. I would not be shocked if such a thing happened. Suppose I am just frustrated with all the wild goose chases some particular right wingers send us on. I just think if you are going to start a thread you should give a good try at insuring there is some truth about it and it isn't such an obvious fake story.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and what network had people that got fired for editing a 911 tape?
> 
> Oh the media never lies. The media would never do anything like edit a tape to make some poor soul look like he'd racially profile someone right
Click to expand...


lets see, dan Rather, Brian Williams, the guy that wanted to piss is Mrs. Palins eyes,  omg that just a couple. my gawd we are fighting not the media, our government...... but our OWN FELLOW country men and women to keep OUR FREEDOMS intact. it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, again: Stephanie, where is the actual CNN link, you know, the one that would prove the bullshit that you claim?


----------



## Geaux4it

He don't look white here at all

-Geaux


----------



## tinydancer

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
Click to expand...


That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road. 

When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind. 

And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.



They got him good.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
Click to expand...


it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.


----------



## tinydancer

Geaux4it said:


> He don't look white here at all
> 
> -Geaux



whoa geeze


----------



## Camp

tinydancer said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and what network had people that got fired for editing a 911 tape?
> 
> Oh the media never lies. The media would never do anything like edit a tape to make some poor soul look like he'd racially profile someone right
Click to expand...

Ya, the point is they got caught and fired the employees responsible and admitted there misdeeds or mistakes. The source being used by the right wingers creating a nuisance here get caught lying all the time and never admit it, apologize, fire anyone or even mention they have gotten caught. That is because it is their job to misinform and confuse and misdirect the public. They do it on purpose. That is there mission and the nut job posters here help them by being brainwashed fools that have neither the intelligence, motivation or strength of character to check what they post and or promote.


----------



## Geaux4it

Camp said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and what network had people that got fired for editing a 911 tape?
> 
> Oh the media never lies. The media would never do anything like edit a tape to make some poor soul look like he'd racially profile someone right
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, the point is they got caught and fired the employees responsible and admitted there misdeeds or mistakes. The source being used by the right wingers creating a nuisance here get caught lying all the time and never admit it, apologize, fire anyone or even mention they have gotten caught. That is because it is their job to misinform and confuse and misdirect the public. They do it on purpose. That is there mission and the nut job posters here help them by being brainwashed fools that have neither the intelligence, motivation or strength of character to check what they post and or promote.
Click to expand...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Camp said:


> I can not find the alleged article yet. I don't know for sure if CNN did what the poster is accusing them of yet. I would not be shocked if such a thing happened. Suppose I am just frustrated with all the wild goose chases some particular right wingers send us on. I just think if you are going to start a thread you should give a good try at insuring there is some truth about it and it isn't such an obvious fake story.




It's not hard to link to an actual source, even to link directly to an embedded photo. And people who do serious research can always us a screenshot. For instance, here is a screenshot from CNN from 3 minutes ago, proven by the fact that you can also see the link:








There can be no doubt that that is the actual edition of CNN right now.

Rightie websites like the Conservativetreehouse tend to lie a LOT and they never retract when they fuck up.

If that photo of Chris Mercer-Harper (or Harper-Mercer) really was at CNN and people were just oh so upset about it, it would have taken all of 10 seconds to screenshot the entire page where it was. And if it was a shot within a video embedded within a link, they could have indicated it, too.

So, I look forward to resident word-salad girl rightie liar Stephanie coughing up an actual, real, clickable link to CNN where we can see this "photoshopped" pic of the murderer.

What REALLY happened is that the Conservativetreehouse went out of its way to publish photos of the murderer's parents, one of whom is white, the other, black. The Conservative shit site just wants to make sure everyone knows that they think that the murderer was a "negro". THAT'S the real story within this shitty, unresearched thread, posted by one of the worst liars in all of USMB.

Right, Stephanie?

Derideo_Te
Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously if CNN has done this hit them and hit them with everything you've got. His stupid father is already out there calling for gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO..the father that abandoned him suddenly develops a moral compass now that there's a chance to be "noticed" or become a "celebrity"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, he can choke on his self righteous BS. what's sickening is how the vulture's goes out and FINDS these people TO USE against the REST OF US.
> 
> time to wake up folks
Click to expand...



Where is the CNN link, Stephanie?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mad Scientist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would only be a matter of time before a Rightie would inject race into this.
> 
> Congrats, Stephanie, you win the prize for asshole of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN* "injected race into it" you schweinhund!
> 
> Stat: Asshole of the Year!
Click to expand...



No, CNN did not. Where is the CNN link to prove your claim?
Surely you can spit it up, amirite?

WHERE IS THE LINK?


----------



## tinydancer

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time thank heavens we have social media to hit the mainstream. YAY Gateway for getting this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
Click to expand...


yes we do.

that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.

You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid. 



when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Geaux4it said:


> He don't look white here at all
> 
> -Geaux




Is that supposed to be Chris Mercer?

Gotta link?


----------



## Stephanie

WE BETTER start HOLDING this media accountable too. Because of them Obama got in as President from them HIDING INFORMATION from us as they still are with him in office. WAKE UP


----------



## Statistikhengst

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we do.
> 
> that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.
> 
> You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.
Click to expand...



So, Tiny, can you find the CNN link that supposedly has this photoshopped photo of the murderer from Oregon? Surely that must be easy for you to do, amirite?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> WE BETTER start HOLDING this media accountable too. Because of them Obama got in as President from them HIDING INFORMATION from us as they still are with him in office. WAKE UP




Where is the CNN link, Stephanie?

Feel free to cough it up.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!! remember Dan Rather? he tried to get away with presenting FAKE papers on George Bush. that was picked up and Destroyed by those in the social media. thank goodness for them is right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we do.
> 
> that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.
> 
> You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.
Click to expand...


Mine was 9/11. I was political but nothing like I am today. Now I keep up on everything. but many people don't is the problem. I was just starting to vote with Carter what 30 years ago. the people thought he did a horrible job and kicked him out after one term. someone with Obama's record ofter his first term, and he got Re-elected. that's why I'm so worried about things. I don't know where we are headed, but I don't like it right now


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we do.
> 
> that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.
> 
> You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was 9/11. I was political but nothing like I am today. Now I keep up on everything. but many people don't is the problem. I was just starting to vote with Carter what 30 years ago. the people thought he did a horrible job and kicked him out after one term. someone with Obama's record ofter his first term, and he got Re-elected. that's why I'm so worried about things. I don't know where we are headed, but I don't like it right now
Click to expand...



So, where's the actual CNN link, Stephanie?

Or, you can simply admit that the OP is a big, fucking lie.


----------



## Camp

Geaux4it said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and what network had people that got fired for editing a 911 tape?
> 
> Oh the media never lies. The media would never do anything like edit a tape to make some poor soul look like he'd racially profile someone right
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, the point is they got caught and fired the employees responsible and admitted there misdeeds or mistakes. The source being used by the right wingers creating a nuisance here get caught lying all the time and never admit it, apologize, fire anyone or even mention they have gotten caught. That is because it is their job to misinform and confuse and misdirect the public. They do it on purpose. That is there mission and the nut job posters here help them by being brainwashed fools that have neither the intelligence, motivation or strength of character to check what they post and or promote.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This guy is one of the top liars. Currently insinuating that the anti flag Eric Sheppard photo is somehow related to this topic.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, after an hour, no one can provide an actual CNN link that would prove the wild claim made by the OP, n'est ce pas?

I knew this would happen.


----------



## Geaux4it

I believe it came from CNN. Fits the agenda

-Geaux


----------



## Statistikhengst

Geaux4it said:


> I believe it came from CNN. Fits the agenda
> 
> -Geaux




You mean the photo that you posted that I asked you about?

Well, if that is also from CNN, you can provide a link, right?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Because Geaux, the photo you provided was from Conservativetreehouse, of Sheppard, and has nothing at all to do with the killer from Oregon:

https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/sheppard-1.png

That is the link you used.


----------



## tinydancer

Stephanie said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of that whole deal I was not computer savvy but I was setting up our kennel for our dogs. We were Sandman Catahoulas and we wanted a really really special d for our layouts and business cards.
> 
> I know that's crazy but we really really wanted this one d for the layouts. So we ended up running with font people. Now run with me here for a little bit. Font people are really nice people but they are sort of goth. And really really focused.
> 
> So in the middle remember I'm really sick here steph hang in with me so in the middle of my quest for looking for this stupid letter with these goth font people THE DAN RATHER STORY  breaks.
> 
> These people went wild. They went crazy. It was awesome. They busted Rather. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just hanging with these people who were trying to help me find the right letter d for a business card layout and they busted Rather.
> 
> Kudos to font people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we do.
> 
> that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.
> 
> You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was 9/11. I was political but nothing like I am today. Now I keep up on everything. but many people don't is the problem. I was just starting to vote with Carter what 30 years ago. the people thought he did a horrible job and kicked him out after one term. someone with Obama's record ofter his first term, and he got Re-elected. that's why I'm so worried about things. I don't know where we are headed, but I don't like it right now
Click to expand...


Me too dearheart. I don't have a warm and fuzzy. I am worried. 

I'm trying to treasure every day now. I went up the hill yesterday and made it to what I call Dusty's gate. She was one of my favorite dog babies. I made it and looked up at this beautiful clear blue sky one the west side the swamp bull rushes have risen, the juncos are collecting to migrate and I have a vulture that is so beautiful on his path above me. 

And for the life of me I don't understand what our leaders are doing or why.

But I'm going to up the dirt road again in a minute. Run my Raven. Did I ever tell you she is the most politically incorrect dog? She's a Black and Tan Coonhound. And she's a bitch. 

But I'm going to run up this hill on a beautiful fall day and love every minute of it and pray some asshole out there doesn't make the world blow up.


----------



## Stephanie

tinydancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I belong on the site that destroyed it. have been as long I've been here. why do you think these PARTIES are wanting to get CONTROL OF the Internet? PEOPLE need to wake the hell up or we are going to hosed big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was amazing to me. Hey. Still on dial up.  And loving the fact that I can speak with some of the most brilliant minds out there on a day to day and still walk down a dirt road.
> 
> When they crushed Rather it was beyond awesome. This one girl said this is fake this is totally fake. They could tell right at that moment that document was fake. I asked her why and when she told me she blew my mind.
> 
> And I remember the next morning when some big wig said the pajama sp? people were hunting Rather I went "ruh roh" you don't know who you are dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> They got him good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was SWEET. that's why they hate the social media. we need to fight to keep it too. I hope the people recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes we do.
> 
> that was strangely a really pivotal moment in my life. just a person who had figured out how to even log onto the net. hanging out in dog chat rooms. acme. going wow I can find a 1001 uses for baking soda. this is awesome.
> 
> You're going surfing? Hope you catch a big wave. I really was that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> when I witnessed what these brainiacs did it was stadium cheering from one little back room called my media center. and they changed the world because they really did stop Rather They really really did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was 9/11. I was political but nothing like I am today. Now I keep up on everything. but many people don't is the problem. I was just starting to vote with Carter what 30 years ago. the people thought he did a horrible job and kicked him out after one term. someone with Obama's record ofter his first term, and he got Re-elected. that's why I'm so worried about things. I don't know where we are headed, but I don't like it right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too dearheart. I don't have a warm and fuzzy. I am worried.
> 
> I'm trying to treasure every day now. I went up the hill yesterday and made it to what I call Dusty's gate. She was one of my favorite dog babies. I made it and looked up at this beautiful clear blue sky one the west side the swamp bull rushes have risen, the juncos are collecting to migrate and I have a vulture that is so beautiful on his path above me.
> 
> And for the life of me I don't understand what our leaders are doing or why.
> 
> But I'm going to up the dirt road again in a minute. Run my Raven. Did I ever tell you she is the most politically incorrect dog? She's a Black and Tan Coonhound. And she's a bitch.
> 
> But I'm going to run up this hill on a beautiful fall day and love every minute of it and pray some asshole out there doesn't make the world blow up.
Click to expand...


The days here where I'm at is getting cool and the leaves are falling. FOR sure it's a beauty. have a good one dear.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, Stephanie, gotta link from CNN to prove that the RWNJ site that you quote was not lying?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Geaux4it said:


> He don't look white here at all
> 
> -Geaux





That's not the Oregon shooter.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Has ANYONE been able to find a real link to CNN that proves that the OP link is not lying?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Statistikhengst said:


> So, Stephanie, gotta link from CNN to prove that the RWNJ site that you quote was not lying?





Are you kidding?  Dingbat's computer only goes to right wing hate sites.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.
> 
> What do you think of what CNN did?
> .
Click to expand...


So CNN is guilty until proven innocent?


----------



## Camp

Textbook thread about how to misrepresent and lie about a current event. Start with a fraudulent thread title and OP  watch the curious get sucked in to while friendly rw liars add to the fraud. The thread title will be seen by 100 times more people who will not actually read it so that the purpose of misdirection and misleading will be accomplished. The mission is to sway people away from a valid news organization and trust the right wing propaganda misinformation sources as if they were equal in objectivity and accuracy of their reporting as legitimate news sources.


----------



## Geaux4it

Statistikhengst said:


> Because Geaux, the photo you provided was from Conservativetreehouse, of Sheppard, and has nothing at all to do with the killer from Oregon:
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/sheppard-1.png
> 
> That is the link you used.



Those terrorist all look alike

-Geaux


----------



## Statistikhengst

Geaux4it said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Geaux, the photo you provided was from Conservativetreehouse, of Sheppard, and has nothing at all to do with the killer from Oregon:
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/sheppard-1.png
> 
> That is the link you used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorist all look alike
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



And that is the best you can offer, instead of admitting that you lied?

Well, ok.

You just proved a very important point, namely, that Righties lie. ALOT.

Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Camp said:


> Textbook thread about how to misrepresent and lie about a current event. Start with a fraudulent thread title and OP  watch the curious get sucked in to while friendly rw liars add to the fraud. The thread title will be seen by 100 times more people who will not actually read it so that the purpose of misdirection and misleading will be accomplished. The mission is to sway people away from a valid news organization and trust the right wing propaganda misinformation sources as if they were equal in objectivity and accuracy of their reporting as legitimate news sources.




Yepp.

So, Stephanie, lying word-salad-grl Stephanie, have you found that CNN link yet?

Sure is taking you a long time, Stephanie.


----------



## BULLDOG

This is the type thing Conservative Treehouse is known for. Not an ethical concern in any thing they do.
Conservative Website Apparently Led to Charlie Grapski’s Hospitalization Against his Will (Updated) - PINAC


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit


And?


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, lying Stephanie, have you found that valid CNN link yet?

Or are you willing to admit that you lied like a rug?


----------



## Camp

Geaux4it said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Geaux, the photo you provided was from Conservativetreehouse, of Sheppard, and has nothing at all to do with the killer from Oregon:
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/sheppard-1.png
> 
> That is the link you used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorist all look alike
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Not really. The majority of them are white guys. Black criminals are not rare, but black terrorist are.


----------



## NLT

Luddly Neddite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link to it or to a legit source.
Click to expand...

Is ABC news good enough for you?
http://forums.abcnews.go.com/discus.../ABCPolitics/452054.1?redirCnt=1&nav=messages


----------



## bodecea

Derideo_Te said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.
> 
> What do you think of what CNN did?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So CNN is guilty until proven innocent?
Click to expand...

Apparently.  So what we have here is a yet-to-be proven accusation that CNN did something to alter a picture of the Oregon shooter...and when asked for a link or proof...Stephanie ignores the requests...ergo, she doesn't have a link.   And someone else posts a picture of a black man claiming it's the shooter, when it doesn't even look like him.

This is the picture of the guy in the hospital with the smashed eye who WASN'T Officer Wilson...all over again.


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> And YAY STEPH! for making sure we know about it. I really mean that with all my heart. If it wasn't for all us little guys this new "faux marc lepine" would be the one that would take away the Second Amendment.




So, you must have a link proving CNN is guilty of making the shooter look white, otherwise you wouldn't be carrying on as if we're all victims of biased media, right?

So where's the link so we can compare photo's?


----------



## Carla_Danger

tinydancer said:


> And YAY STEPH! for making sure we know about it. I really mean that with all my heart. If it wasn't for all us little guys this new "faux marc lepine" would be the one that would take away the Second Amendment.




So, you must have a link proving CNN is guilty of making the shooter look white, otherwise you wouldn't be carrying on as if we're all victims of biased media, right?

So, where's the link so we can compare photo's?


Mad Scientist said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it would only be a matter of time before a Rightie would inject race into this.
> 
> Congrats, Stephanie, you win the prize for asshole of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN* "injected race into it" you schweinhund!
> 
> Stat: Asshole of the Year!
Click to expand...




Oh, then you must have the link!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.
> 
> What do you think of what CNN did?
> .
Click to expand...




Okay, you must have the link? Where is it?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Geaux4it said:


> He don't look white here at all
> 
> -Geaux






Again, you idiot, that's not the shooter.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit



Didn't Fox do that back during the OJ thing?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Statistikhengst said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> He don't look white here at all
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be Chris Mercer?
> 
> Gotta link?
Click to expand...




His name is Eric Sheppard.  lol


----------



## jon_berzerk

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit




they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white 

they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP  

downplay his involvement with school theater 

and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto


----------



## Carla_Danger

Geaux4it said:


> I believe it came from CNN. Fits the agenda
> 
> -Geaux





You just pulled that out of your ass.


----------



## Carla_Danger

jon_berzerk said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
Click to expand...




So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Geaux4it said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because Geaux, the photo you provided was from Conservativetreehouse, of Sheppard, and has nothing at all to do with the killer from Oregon:
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/sheppard-1.png
> 
> That is the link you used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorist all look alike
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...




Do they really?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.
> 
> What do you think of what CNN did?
> .
Click to expand...




Wait, I thought you were a moderate conservative???

If you're going to harp on honesty, surely you have the integrity to show some proof that the OP isn't a lie.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....

-Geaux


----------



## Camp

Geaux4it said:


> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux


The right fills a stage with liar Presidential candidates. Biggest liars ever. Over a dozen of them. Who the hell is crazy enough not to see the Trumpster can fill a dumpster with his lies.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Geaux4it said:


> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux





You're one of several liars on this thread, posting a pic of Eric Sheppard, trying to pass it off as the Oregon shooter.  You're not Presidential material, and neither is Staph Infection.


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux


That's all you've got?


----------



## Rotagilla

Carla_Danger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of several liars on this thread, posting a pic of Eric Sheppard, trying to pass it off as the Oregon shooter.
Click to expand...

no he didn't..why are you so intent on causing distractions and dodging?


----------



## Camp

Rotagilla said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of several liars on this thread, posting a pic of Eric Sheppard, trying to pass it off as the Oregon shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he didn't..why are you so intent on causing distractions and dodging?
Click to expand...

Yes he did. Now you are lying to cover for the guy who helped promote the original lie. Lying is in your blood. It is like a sport for some of you. It is why no one but other liars take you serious.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Rotagilla said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying makes you Presidential.... to the left that is.....
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of several liars on this thread, posting a pic of Eric Sheppard, trying to pass it off as the Oregon shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no he didn't..why are you so intent on causing distractions and dodging?
Click to expand...



He damn sure did, then he claimed all terrorist look alike.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, it's now been about 3 hours. 

Anyone found the initial CNN link that these RWNJ sites claim they lifted a pic from, a pic that is supposed to be photoshopped?

Tick, tock, tick, tock....

Among adults, honesty really does count...


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg

CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
...
yup CNN removed all pictures of the shooter.
Oregon shooting: Gunman killed self, official rules - CNN.com


----------



## Statistikhengst

I see that the thread was moved from politics to media, but honestly, it belongs in the rubber room, where Staph Infection spends a lot of time, anyway.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
Click to expand...




Probably? We've already got that link, ding-dong.  I've been reading CNN's articles on this story for two days and I never saw that photo.

Probably isn't good enough.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Statistikhengst said:


> I see that the thread was moved from politics to media, but honestly, it belongs in the rubber room, where Staph Infection spends a lot of time, anyway.




That miserable hag wakes up in a rubber room. I see the nitwit has abandoned her own thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
Click to expand...



*Uhm, no.*

That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.

Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?

Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.

So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.

Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.

Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....


----------



## Carla_Danger

Statistikhengst said:


> So, it's now been about 3 hours.
> 
> Anyone found the initial CNN link that these RWNJ sites claim they lifted a pic from, a pic that is supposed to be photoshopped?
> 
> Tick, tock, tick, tock....
> 
> Among adults, honesty really does count...





Here, you can borrow this.  lol


----------



## Yarddog

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit




Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Carla_Danger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's now been about 3 hours.
> 
> Anyone found the initial CNN link that these RWNJ sites claim they lifted a pic from, a pic that is supposed to be photoshopped?
> 
> Tick, tock, tick, tock....
> 
> Among adults, honesty really does count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you can borrow this.  lol
Click to expand...



Was thinking more along the lines of this:


----------



## Carla_Danger

Yarddog said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
Click to expand...




What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yarddog said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
Click to expand...



If I were you, I would dig a little deeper, kemosabe.


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
Click to expand...

You replied before I finished editing.
CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Carla_Danger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
Click to expand...


Not only that, the photo one the left also looks to be quite doctored, because the blemishes on his face were not there on other photos...


----------



## Slyhunter

Carla_Danger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
Click to expand...

I did, here it is again.
Oregon shooting: Gunman killed self, official rules - CNN.com


----------



## Statistikhengst

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
Click to expand...



No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
I suspect the latter.


----------



## Zander

Jim Hoft of  "The Gateway Pundit" is a misleading, dishonest,  hack. He's a disgrace to journalism and should never be trusted. 

I do not know if CNN photo-shopped the image or not.   It probably was not. Frankly, I don't care.  

What disturbs me is how easily people ( regardless of political leanings) are misled.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Slyhunter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, here it is again.
> Oregon shooting: Gunman killed self, official rules - CNN.com
Click to expand...



No. There is no such photo at that link, nor was there ever. I saw that link this morning (German time) when it came out. At that link is  0:45 video and at no time is the killer's face shown.

You Righties are so fucking insane, you don't even realize when you are lying.

THERE IS NO SUCH PIC at that CNN link.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Zander said:


> Jim Hoft of  "The Gateway Pundit" is a misleading, dishonest,  hack. He's a disgrace to journalism and should never be trusted.
> 
> I do not know if CNN photo-shopped the image or not.   It probably was not. Frankly, I don't care.
> 
> What disturbs me is how easily people ( regardless of political leanings) are misled.




Yepp, that is EXACTLY my point.


----------



## Sallow

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
Click to expand...


FOX removes stories.

CNN? Not that I've seen.

Try finding anything in the FOX databases that has this..



FOX pulled all that stuff.


----------



## Stephanie

Yarddog said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
Click to expand...


wth are babbling about. You don't care if these lamestream medias deceives you then sit down


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
Click to expand...

Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
Didn't think so.
The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.


----------



## Yarddog

Carla_Danger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
Click to expand...




Carla_Danger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
Click to expand...




Carla_Danger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
Click to expand...




Statistikhengst said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that, the photo one the left also looks to be quite doctored, because the blemishes on his face were not there on other photos...
Click to expand...



Well thats true as well,    they could have just made the photo on the left Darker.  and the nose looks different


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wth are babbling about. You don't care if this deceives you then sit down
Click to expand...



Hey, Stephanie, yeah, you, the brainless one, did you find that CNN link yet?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
Click to expand...



So, you are now going with that one, eh?

Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.


----------



## Vigilante

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
Click to expand...








Did CNN Change Skin Tone Of Oregon Shooter?


----------



## Stephanie

ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?

He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that

I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist

this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening


----------



## Statistikhengst

Vigilante said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> 
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CNN Change Skin Tone Of Oregon Shooter?
Click to expand...



But that is not a CNN link. Really, are all Righties this stupid?
You realize that all your link does is to parrot the conservativetreehouse, right?
Within your link, there is no link to anywhere in CNN where you can find this photo.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
Click to expand...




LOL, sure they did.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening




Did you not take your meds today, or is the buttplug just a little too tight?

Where is the CNN link the proves that you are not lying out your ass, Stephanie?

I promise you, I will NEVER let you live this one down, ever, until you finally come clean.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

tinydancer said:


> What next? Anyone at NBC photo shop a Donald Trump for President wrapped in a confederate flag poster behind the maniac?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening




He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Slyhunter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, here it is again.
> Oregon shooting: Gunman killed self, official rules - CNN.com
Click to expand...




That's a link to nothing the OP addresses.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wth are babbling about. You don't care if these lamestream medias deceives you then sit down
Click to expand...




We're still waiting on an actual link to prove your story, you idiot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Stephanie said:


> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening




Links?


----------



## Carla_Danger

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not take your meds today, or is the buttplug just a little too tight?
> 
> Where is the CNN link the proves that you are not lying out your ass, Stephanie?
> 
> I promise you, I will NEVER let you live this one down, ever, until you finally come clean.
Click to expand...




That's Stephanie on her meds.  lol


----------



## Rotagilla

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
Click to expand...



people lie on the internet to make themselves appear to be things they may not be....you know that, right? 

I don't care if he identified himself as the king of pluto...that doesn't make it so...

keep swinging, though...


----------



## Stephanie

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
Click to expand...


are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.


----------



## Statistikhengst

So, it's been 4 hours and still, no one can come up with an actual link to CNN to prove that the OP is not lying out her fat ass.

Just wanted to make that point crystal clear.

Now, if you will excuse me, I am off to the FZ to have some fun with this.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
Click to expand...



Where's the CNN link, Stephanie, or are you now willing to admit that you are a liar?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Slyhunter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazing is that none of you idiots can provide a link to the actual CNN article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, here it is again.
> Oregon shooting: Gunman killed self, official rules - CNN.com
Click to expand...



Slyhunter 

Did you read your link? 

I don't see the altered photos of him.

Stephanie

Just post links that prove what you wrote.


----------



## Rotagilla

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
Click to expand...


people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...


----------



## Stephanie

Rotagilla said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
Click to expand...


oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
Click to expand...




Are you ever not a miserable, racist. lying, old hag? I doubt if anyone can stand to be around you.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
Click to expand...




Well, while you have me off ignore, why don't you prove your ignorant thread and post a credible link.  lol


----------



## Rotagilla

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
Click to expand...


same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...

there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...


----------



## Stephanie

Rotagilla said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...
> 
> there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...
Click to expand...


Yep, I won't play their little ugly games. like I said they're a waste of time


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...
> 
> there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I won't play their little ugly games. like I said they're a waste of time
Click to expand...



Thank you for your concession that you fucked-up. You always do.
However, it still makes you a liar.


----------



## longknife

Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:










Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit



*And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily



_According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._



Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.



You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...
> 
> there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I won't play their little ugly games. like I said they're a waste of time
Click to expand...




We certainly don't want to waste your time...time for you to post more garbage from right wing hate sites.


----------



## Rotagilla

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...
> 
> there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I won't play their little ugly games. like I said they're a waste of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly don't want to waste your time...time for you to post more garbage from right wing hate sites.
Click to expand...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ever a nice person? I feel sorry for the people around you in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people that call others names online reveal a lot more about themselves than the people they're attacking...misplaced anger, insecurity and low self esteem issues are the common thread among them all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I know. plenty of them on here. I have most of them on ignore. they aren't worth the waste of time to bother with. I just happened to take her off for ONE SECOND and it was the same as a year ago when I put her on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same here.otherwise the "signal to noise" ratio wouldn't be acceptable...
> 
> there are a percentage that use this as a substitute for the anger management therapy that they need...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I won't play their little ugly games. like I said they're a waste of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly don't want to waste your time...time for you to post more garbage from right wing hate sites.
Click to expand...



And lie, too!!!  Like a rug!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Rotagilla said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> people lie on the internet to make themselves appear to be things they may not be....you know that, right?
> 
> I don't care if he identified himself as the king of pluto...that doesn't make it so...
> 
> keep swinging, though...
Click to expand...



On dating sites, do you normally advertise that you're a socialist/liberal?  Just curious.


----------



## Missourian

If Obama had a son,  would he look like this guy?


----------



## Rustic

Too bad our commander in chief is such an intellectual lightweight... Our military is paying for it.


----------



## Rotagilla

Carla_Danger said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE see on the media's the shooter described what he is?
> 
> He's a BLACK-Islamist. who knew that
> 
> I saw on place they described him as a WHITE Supremacist
> 
> this is becoming Dangerous to us all with these LAMEstream medias censoring what is really happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a CONSERVATIVE/REPUBLICAN, word-salad-nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> people lie on the internet to make themselves appear to be things they may not be....you know that, right?
> 
> I don't care if he identified himself as the king of pluto...that doesn't make it so...
> 
> keep swinging, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On dating sites, do you normally advertise that you're a socialist/liberal?  Just curious.
Click to expand...


Don't frequent them and I'm not a socialist or a liberal..why are you trying to change the subject and make this about me?....

just kidding..it's your way of conceding a point...all good..


----------



## kiwiman127

longknife said:


> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!



Of all the pictures from various news sources, the picture of the shooter featured in this OP is the whitest I've seen by quite a margin. 
I must not be reading hyper-liberal news sources.
Secondly, from what I read in another thread that was based on a hyper-con blog, the CIA refused to add the shooter to their suspected terrorist list, so did Interpol.  It amazes me that Obama not only personally refused to add him to the CIA list, but I really amazed that he personally got Interpol to reject adding the shooter to their list.
Obama should be tried as a coconspirator as Obama personally wanted Christians to be killed and he did everything possible to get his wish to happen.
Right?


----------



## Rustic

It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.

He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna


----------



## kiwiman127

Rustic said:


> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna



Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.


----------



## Rustic

kiwiman127 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
Click to expand...


Individual rights is the key... A "village" needs to stay out ya old hagg(see Hillary).


----------



## Iron Head

Hmmmmm..... I did not realize that the mother is a negro. Kind of odd that the media is not splash in her face all over the place like they are the dad. Maybe this whole "we aren't going to talk about the shooter and give him what he wants" is just bullshit to keep from having to talk about who this prick really was.


----------



## Rotagilla

kiwiman127 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
Click to expand...


how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?


----------



## kiwiman127

Rustic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Individual rights is the key... A "village" needs to stay out ya old hagg(see Hillary).
Click to expand...


Thanks for making my point from my previous post!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Carla_Danger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
Click to expand...


it has already been posted


----------



## kiwiman127

Rotagilla said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
Click to expand...


As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.


----------



## Rotagilla

kiwiman127 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
Click to expand...


you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?


----------



## Carla_Danger

jon_berzerk said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
Click to expand...



There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Rustic said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Individual rights is the key... A "village" needs to stay out ya old hagg(see Hillary).
Click to expand...



Meet the new USMB shooter.  Ironically, the old shooter's name was Rusty. 


Stephanie where's that link?  Statistikhengst can you play that music now?  lol


----------



## kiwiman127

Rotagilla said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
Click to expand...


I am going with security first.
We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.


----------



## Rotagilla

kiwiman127 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with security first.
> We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.
Click to expand...


we SHOULD do a LOT of things....like closing the border so we CAN look at each individual....We aren't, though.

obama is purposely placing these 3rd world peasants ("refugees")  in  white majority areas (like minnesota) to destabilize and colonize the area...they will not assimilate, their culture is vastly foreign to a first world nation

They come here with no skills, don't speak the language, little or no useful education...so naturally they become wards of the state and are showered with every benefit in our arsenal.....and YOU are paying their way.

but it's oh so "progressive" and "inclusive" of you, though...


----------



## HenryBHough

Looking at the unretouched photo of this turd and considering who ordained the rain of innocent-killing bombs on a hospital this week....well, it DOES make one wonder if we ought not just round up all _halfsies_ and ensure they are never able to kill.


----------



## kiwiman127

Rotagilla said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with security first.
> We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we SHOULD do a LOT of things....like closing the border so we CAN look at each individual....We aren't, though.
> 
> obama is purposely placing these 3rd world peasants ("refugees")  in  white majority areas (like minnesota) to destabilize and colonize the area...they will not assimilate, their culture is vastly foreign to a first world nation
> 
> They come here with no skills, don't speak the language, little or no useful education...so naturally they become wards of the state and are showered with every benefit in our arsenal.....and YOU are paying their way.
> 
> but it's oh so "progressive" and "inclusive" of you, though...
Click to expand...


We have had a growing Somalian population that started long before I moved here from Seattle under GOP and Dem presidents. Fact.
Maybe we could have an intelligent conversation if you could accept the fact that your ideology has (and will continue to) made mistakes just like the ideologies you hate. Otherwise  intelligent dialog isn't going to happen with a closed mind.


----------



## Care4all

Statistikhengst said:


> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??


That's what I was wondering?  Where is the CNN link that these bloggers got the ALLEGED Cnn picture that lightened it up?  they say this is CNN's Pic, so SHOW US the CNN broadcast that they got this pic from?

Honestly, I would not be surprised if it were not the original Blogger that did the photoshop lightening on it and the picture to the left to darken it....without the links to both pictures, we will never know?


----------



## Rotagilla

kiwiman127 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> how you like all those somalians in minnesota? Working out ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with security first.
> We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we SHOULD do a LOT of things....like closing the border so we CAN look at each individual....We aren't, though.
> 
> obama is purposely placing these 3rd world peasants ("refugees")  in  white majority areas (like minnesota) to destabilize and colonize the area...they will not assimilate, their culture is vastly foreign to a first world nation
> 
> They come here with no skills, don't speak the language, little or no useful education...so naturally they become wards of the state and are showered with every benefit in our arsenal.....and YOU are paying their way.
> 
> but it's oh so "progressive" and "inclusive" of you, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a growing Somalian population that started long before I moved here from Seattle under GOP and Dem presidents. Fact.
> Maybe we could have an intelligent conversation if you could accept the fact that your ideology has (and will continue to) made mistakes just like the ideologies you hate. Otherwise  intelligent dialog isn't going to happen with a closed mind.
Click to expand...


my "ideologies"?
See..there's your mistake...You take me for a hyperpartisan like you are....
I do NOT CARE if it was democrats or republicans...neither is any "better" than the other...

We DO NOT NEED 3rd world peasants colonizing this country with our own government's help and subsidized with our own tax money...


----------



## Geaux4it

Care4all said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering?  Where is the CNN link that these bloggers got the ALLEGED Cnn picture that lightened it up?  they say this is CNN's Pic, so SHOW US the CNN broadcast that they got this pic from?
> 
> Honestly, I would not be surprised if it were not the original Blogger that did the photoshop lightening on it and the picture to the left to darken it....without the links to both pictures, we will never know?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be a stretch that someone would doctor up a picture of a black person to look white, when we have leader from the NCAAP who is white, but said she was black

-Geaux


----------



## kiwiman127

Rotagilla said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As with every race/nationality, there are good apples and bad apples.
> We have a huge Somalian population here, their homeland is a mess.  Therefore our Minny population has some representation of the mess which unfortunately attracts terrorist recruiters.  It's not a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going with security first.
> We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we SHOULD do a LOT of things....like closing the border so we CAN look at each individual....We aren't, though.
> 
> obama is purposely placing these 3rd world peasants ("refugees")  in  white majority areas (like minnesota) to destabilize and colonize the area...they will not assimilate, their culture is vastly foreign to a first world nation
> 
> They come here with no skills, don't speak the language, little or no useful education...so naturally they become wards of the state and are showered with every benefit in our arsenal.....and YOU are paying their way.
> 
> but it's oh so "progressive" and "inclusive" of you, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a growing Somalian population that started long before I moved here from Seattle under GOP and Dem presidents. Fact.
> Maybe we could have an intelligent conversation if you could accept the fact that your ideology has (and will continue to) made mistakes just like the ideologies you hate. Otherwise  intelligent dialog isn't going to happen with a closed mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my "ideologies"?
> See..there's your mistake...You take me for a hyperpartisan like you are....
> I do NOT CARE if it was democrats or republicans...neither is any "better" than the other...
> 
> We DO NOT NEED 3rd world peasants colonizing this country with our own government's help and subsidized with our own tax money...
Click to expand...


Well based on your comment where you solely blamed the left, where as it's a fact these things did happen under both presidents and congresses controlled by both the left and right.
I'm hyper-liberal? Yet I was against Obamacare from Day 1, I'm pro-life, think that it should be up to the states regarding gay marriage, for additional welfare reform, back theKeystone  pipeline and never voted for Obama.
However, I have a problem with the hard right (plus the hard left) and it looks like I'll be doing a write-in for president again.
Oh and by the way, I'm an immigrant, now a naturalized citizen of the USA.


----------



## Rotagilla

kiwiman127 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> you ok with importing some more?...and some syrians, too? or would you rather put american interests, culture and security first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going with security first.
> We shouldn't let just let anyone in the US in masses.  We should look at each one individually, no matter their race, that includes whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we SHOULD do a LOT of things....like closing the border so we CAN look at each individual....We aren't, though.
> 
> obama is purposely placing these 3rd world peasants ("refugees")  in  white majority areas (like minnesota) to destabilize and colonize the area...they will not assimilate, their culture is vastly foreign to a first world nation
> 
> They come here with no skills, don't speak the language, little or no useful education...so naturally they become wards of the state and are showered with every benefit in our arsenal.....and YOU are paying their way.
> 
> but it's oh so "progressive" and "inclusive" of you, though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have had a growing Somalian population that started long before I moved here from Seattle under GOP and Dem presidents. Fact.
> Maybe we could have an intelligent conversation if you could accept the fact that your ideology has (and will continue to) made mistakes just like the ideologies you hate. Otherwise  intelligent dialog isn't going to happen with a closed mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my "ideologies"?
> See..there's your mistake...You take me for a hyperpartisan like you are....
> I do NOT CARE if it was democrats or republicans...neither is any "better" than the other...
> 
> We DO NOT NEED 3rd world peasants colonizing this country with our own government's help and subsidized with our own tax money...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well based on your comment where you solely blamed the left, where as it's a fact these things did happen under both presidents and congresses controlled by both the left and right.
> I'm hyper-liberal? Yet I was against Obamacare from Day 1, I'm pro-life, think that it should be up to the states regarding gay marriage, for additional welfare reform, back theKeystone  pipeline and never voted for Obama.
> However, I have a problem with the hard right (plus the hard left) and it looks like I'll be doing a write-in for president again.
> Oh and by the way, I'm an immigrant, now a naturalized citizen of the USA.
Click to expand...


how do you feel about open borders?

Apparently you followed the law....meanwhile others just wander in whenever they want, qualify for benefits, a drivers license (and in states that have the "motor voter" rule they can use those drivers licenses as voter ID...so they can and DO vote)...

Would it be ok if someone off the street snuck into your house and moved into your spare bedroom with their family and a couple of friends...and you have to feed them, clothe them, educate them and give them spending money?

most american citizens will answer "no" to those questions....for obvious reasons...

meanwhile the border stays open, these people swarm in and we have to jump through hoops to accommodate them...

hopefully we'll elect a real man and an american patriot as president this next cycle and start correcting these problems....


----------



## Care4all

Geaux4it said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering?  Where is the CNN link that these bloggers got the ALLEGED Cnn picture that lightened it up?  they say this is CNN's Pic, so SHOW US the CNN broadcast that they got this pic from?
> 
> Honestly, I would not be surprised if it were not the original Blogger that did the photoshop lightening on it and the picture to the left to darken it....without the links to both pictures, we will never know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be a stretch that someone would doctor up a picture of a black person to look white, when we have leader from the NCAAP who is white, but said she was black
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

true, but what if this story is just made up?  what if the original writer of the article lightened the cnn pic and darkened the pic on the left?

Isn't that even WORSE than Cnn lightening the pic, if they had?

In other words, if this right wing media outlet that started this rumor, (which is all it can be called without them showing a link to this supposed broadcast of CNN's where they claim CNN lightened it in) was actually the perp, and the right wing media actually did the photoshopping of the pictures and darkened the one on the left, while lightening the one on the right more than the CNN pic shown on their broadcast, prove to you that you all have been lead down the wrong path, and have believed your right wing media gods, without even checking to see if they are telling the truth?  

There are 100 right wing media outlets on the net, regurgitating the same story about CNN, and every message board in the world, with links of this story, just like this one at USMB, without a single soul that is right leaning asking for PROOF and a LINK FOR THE SUPPOSED cnn BROADCAST???

Wouldn't you all feel a little bit like lemmings, fools for being lead by your media in to a completely false story that was MEANT to deliberately demean "the other side" and divide us even further, as a Nation?


----------



## Statistikhengst

longknife said:


> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!





*You missed the point.*

There is no proof whatsoever that that pic on the right, the one that is lightened up, was ever on CNN to begin with. No one can seem to find a link to that pic..... which means that conservative treehouse is likely lying.

Do you understand that?


----------



## Statistikhengst

jon_berzerk said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
Click to expand...



No, it has not. That is untrue.

Many links have been posted here, all of which reference the site conservative treehouse, which does NOT have a link to any CNN page that has that pic anywhere.

Why are Righties suddenly so very dense when it comes to honesty and integrity.

This is a hit-job, nothing less and nothing more.

I challenge you to proved the CNN link where exactly that pic can be found.

Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Carla_Danger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mainly Obamas fault for all of this media race baiting... He encourages it.
> 
> He needs to stay out of state issues if means to be fair... But then again that is not in his Dna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and no other president, let alone politician from both parties has never done the same exact thing!
> Controlling the national conversation is something politicians all try to do, no matter what party.
> Is it possible to ever have adult conversations on USMB?  Answer; NO! There are way too many ideological hacks that reside here.  That fact sure limits intelligent conversation on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Individual rights is the key... A "village" needs to stay out ya old hagg(see Hillary).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the new USMB shooter.  Ironically, the old shooter's name was Rusty.
> 
> 
> Stephanie where's that link?  Statistikhengst can you play that music now?  lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Statistikhengst

HenryBHough said:


> Looking at the unretouched photo of this turd and considering who ordained the rain of innocent-killing bombs on a hospital this week....well, it DOES make one wonder if we ought not just round up all _halfsies_ and ensure they are never able to kill.




The question that smart people are asking is: WHO retouched that photo?

Because it can be found NOWHERE at CNN.

ERGO, the conservative treehouse website lied out it's ass.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Care4all said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the OP link:
> 
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> gets all of its information from this link:
> 
> The Curious Case of Oregon Shooter Chris Harper-Mercer - A Social Media Profile Shaped, Modified and Deleted...
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the relevant part of that link:
> 
> View attachment 51442
> 
> Why is the pic on the right not hyperlinked? I mean, CNN rarely, if ever deletes anything. It should be easy for another site to link to the source. I do it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> So, where is the actual CNN link?
> 
> Stephanie??
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering?  Where is the CNN link that these bloggers got the ALLEGED Cnn picture that lightened it up?  they say this is CNN's Pic, so SHOW US the CNN broadcast that they got this pic from?
> 
> Honestly, I would not be surprised if it were not the original Blogger that did the photoshop lightening on it and the picture to the left to darken it....without the links to both pictures, we will never know?
Click to expand...



Yepp. You got the point.

Our Rightie friends have suddenly become very dense when it comes to the truth and integrity.


----------



## Rotagilla

Statistikhengst said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the unretouched photo of this turd and considering who ordained the rain of innocent-killing bombs on a hospital this week....well, it DOES make one wonder if we ought not just round up all _halfsies_ and ensure they are never able to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question that smart people are asking is: WHO retouched that photo?
> 
> Because it can be found NOWHERE at CNN.
> 
> ERGO, the conservative treehouse website lied out it's ass.
Click to expand...


as has already been pointed out many times, it was a screenshot from a tv broadcast...it isn't a "published" photo...it happened..the photo IS proof ....not knowing precisely WHO did it is irrelevant....this is the same kind of anti white propaganda they tried by identifying zimmerman as a "white hispanic"..LMAO...

the shooter was also reported to be a "white supremacist"..but then his mother is a negress so that wouldn't fly so they had to change the narrative..


----------



## Statistikhengst

I think that some racist idiot whom I have on ignore just tried to say that it's a screenshot from a CNN video, but that would also not fly, for the only way to make the screenshot is with the computer and CNN archives its videos.  So, this should be real easy for the liars who started this shit to cough up a link to a vid. 

I have gone through ALL of the vids at CNN pertinent to this and not one of them has the killer's photo like this in it.

Again, the Right is lying.

Oh, and the racist idiot who called the killer's mother a "negress" can go fuck himself and then fall off the face of the planet. It's idiots like that one who prove that racism is alive and well.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that because a few dishonest right wing nut jobs post misinformation and outright lies so ofter here we are unable to believe anything that comes from any of them. It has become a daily and routine pattern. Garbage links to garbage blog sites for garbage stories. Every day, all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore partisan ideologues aren't very honest.  Either side.
> 
> What do you think of what CNN did?
> .
Click to expand...


You dumb shit. CNN did not do what they are accused of. You are a dupe.


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/mercer-cnn-575x339.jpg
> 
> CNN probably deleted theirs after the story came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
Click to expand...

CNN has covered their tracks well.
I can't even find an archived photo of him on their site.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Yarddog said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
Click to expand...


A dupe in training.

Repeat after me:

 IF THIS TURNS OUT TO BE TRUE I AM GOING TO BE OUTRAGED. BUT WHEN IT TURNS OUT TO BE FALSE I WONT SAY A WORD ABOUT IT TO THE PERSON WHO TOLD THE LIE. IT MUST HAVE BEEN AN HONEST MISTAKE. 

Fucking dupes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Uhm, no.*
> 
> That is *not* a link to CNN. That is a link to a photo that was published at the gateway pundit and cannot be attributed to CNN in any way.
> 
> Are you really that stupid, or just ignorant?
> 
> Oh, and I have yet to see CNN delete anything once it has published, and if any text changes are made, an editorial note of change is included.
> 
> So, put on your big boy pants and see if you can actually find that photoshopped photo at CNN, which is what those lying RWNJ frother sites claim.
> 
> Just to remind, gatewaypundit also claimed that the co-pilot of the Lufthansa flight -  who committed mass murder by flying the plane into a mountain - was a gay muslim. He was neither nor.
> 
> Yep, gatewaypundit has just such a stellar reputation....
> 
> 
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN has covered their tracks well.
> I can't even find an archived photo of him on their site.
Click to expand...



You are beyond all help. Your ignorance is maybe fun to watch, but also tiring. 

Better luck to you next time.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Zander said:


> Jim Hoft of  "The Gateway Pundit" is a misleading, dishonest,  hack. He's a disgrace to journalism and should never be trusted.
> 
> I do not know if CNN photo-shopped the image or not.   It probably was not. Frankly, I don't care.
> 
> What disturbs me is how easily people ( regardless of political leanings) are misled.



You are the hack. You have been misled often. Those on USMB who lean right are FAR more likely to be misled. That is simple fact. Both sides don't do it, dummy.


----------



## Derideo_Te

longknife said:


> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!



Where is the  to CNN?

Why are so many extremist rightwingers so gullible and incapable of doing any of their own fact checking.

Nowhere on CNN is that image shown.


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You missed the point.*
> 
> There is no proof whatsoever that that pic on the right, the one that is lightened up, was ever on CNN to begin with. No one can seem to find a link to that pic..... which means that conservative treehouse is likely lying.
> 
> Do you understand that?
Click to expand...

No proof that the pic on the left was on CNN either. They cleaned everything off.


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN has covered their tracks well.
> I can't even find an archived photo of him on their site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are beyond all help. Your ignorance is maybe fun to watch, but also tiring.
> 
> Better luck to you next time.
Click to expand...

Show me a pic of him as a black linking back to the CNN site.
They deleted them all.


----------



## skye

CNN’s has a  reputation as a dishonest, hard-left cable news network., that can not  be said often enough!


At this late stage of the game....everybody who has a bit of  a brain understands that, does not trust it, and verified and search for news elsewhere.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You missed the point.*
> 
> There is no proof whatsoever that that pic on the right, the one that is lightened up, was ever on CNN to begin with. No one can seem to find a link to that pic..... which means that conservative treehouse is likely lying.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proof that the pic on the left was on CNN either. They cleaned everything off.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that those images were ever on CNN in the first place.

Compounding the lie by fallaciously accusing CNN of deleting something they never had reveals the complete and utter lack of any shred of honesty and integrity amongst the extremist rightwankers.


----------



## Slyhunter

Derideo_Te said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You missed the point.*
> 
> There is no proof whatsoever that that pic on the right, the one that is lightened up, was ever on CNN to begin with. No one can seem to find a link to that pic..... which means that conservative treehouse is likely lying.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proof that the pic on the left was on CNN either. They cleaned everything off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that those images were ever on CNN in the first place.
> 
> Compounding the lie by fallaciously accusing CNN of deleting something they never had reveals the complete and utter lack of any shred of honesty and integrity amongst the extremist rightwankers.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence that CNN has posted any pic of the shooter. Why didn't they? Wouldn't they have identified the shooter via photo while telling the story? Where is that photo? They cleaned their site off too well, I say.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Slyhunter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decide for yourselves. First of all, they do their best to hide he was a Muslim by claiming he was a Satanist instead. If he was a Satanist, why did he claim to have an Arabic name? And, take a look at who his parents are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the story @ CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> *And you're gonna love this - Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia* Read more at Oregon Mass Shooter On Terror List Obama Refused To Take From Russia - Freedom Daily
> 
> 
> 
> _According to this report, the black-Islamist terrorist who committed this act of terror, Chris Harper Mercer, had previously been identified by electronic intelligence specialists within the Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) as being an Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL) adherent after he had attempted to gain passage to Syria via Turkey during the first week of September, 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this. Obozo instantly uses this tragedy for once again trying to take guns away from Americans. But, because of his little, narcissistic mind, 9 are dead and 7 wounded as police were not warned of the chance of this horror happening.
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamabots try to excuse this!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You missed the point.*
> 
> There is no proof whatsoever that that pic on the right, the one that is lightened up, was ever on CNN to begin with. No one can seem to find a link to that pic..... which means that conservative treehouse is likely lying.
> 
> Do you understand that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proof that the pic on the left was on CNN either. They cleaned everything off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that those images were ever on CNN in the first place.
> 
> Compounding the lie by fallaciously accusing CNN of deleting something they never had reveals the complete and utter lack of any shred of honesty and integrity amongst the extremist rightwankers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence that CNN has posted any pic of the shooter. Why didn't they? Wouldn't they have identified the shooter via photo while telling the story? Where is that photo? They cleaned their site off too well, I say.
Click to expand...


Unless you can provide credible evidence that CNN ever posted that OP picture of the shooter you have nothing but lies and falsehoods that are only harming your own credibility. 

But that is your problem, not CNN's. You owe them an apology.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'd say CNN had burned their last shred of credibility. But let's face it, that ship has sailed.


----------



## Slyhunter

> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:


CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man

latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life



> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*



*There is your proof.*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Chris was a Muslim. That's not a story the media (or the government) is going to bother to tell you.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Slyhunter said:


> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
Click to expand...


BZZZT Wrong again!

Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.

There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".

Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.


----------



## Yarddog

LoneLaugher said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god,   now,  who's telling the truth here.     If this turns out to be real, this is  amazing. Do they want it to be a white guy that bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dupe in training.
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> IF THIS TURNS OUT TO BE TRUE I AM GOING TO BE OUTRAGED. BUT WHEN IT TURNS OUT TO BE FALSE I WONT SAY A WORD ABOUT IT TO THE PERSON WHO TOLD THE LIE. IT MUST HAVE BEEN AN HONEST MISTAKE.
> 
> Fucking dupes.
Click to expand...



No, not really any need to repeat after you.  Whats outrageous is that all these people were murdered.   This other thing,  someone altered a photo, well it could have been CNN, but after I looked at it for a bit,  probably not. either way its bad if someone is trying to manipulate the situation , although it would be much worse if done by a major news network.


----------



## Vigilante

Statistikhengst said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied before I finished editing.
> CNN erased their crime by removing all pics of the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN does not do that. No major outlet does that.
> You live in a fantasy world, or are simply insane.
> I suspect the latter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a link proving that unsubstantiated statement?
> Didn't think so.
> The proof is that CNN doesn't have a single picture of the shooter on their site black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are now going with that one, eh?
> 
> Once again, show us a CNN link where that photo, in it's "photoshopped" form, exists, or just admit that you are a liar like the rest of the frothers here in USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CNN Change Skin Tone Of Oregon Shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not a CNN link. Really, are all Righties this stupid?
> You realize that all your link does is to parrot the conservativetreehouse, right?
> Within your link, there is no link to anywhere in CNN where you can find this photo.
Click to expand...


Of course it's not a CNN link, you dimwit, it's a screen shot of what they had on TV and has now been removed! How you breathe and type is beyond me!


----------



## Slyhunter

Derideo_Te said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
Click to expand...

My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Slyhunter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
Click to expand...


Your link has nothing whatsoever to do with the egregious lie in the OP which you still can't substantiate so that makes you just as guilty of perpetuating this falsehood.


----------



## Stephanie

Slyhunter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
Click to expand...


thank you


----------



## Vigilante

Derideo_Te said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link has nothing whatsoever to do with the egregious lie in the OP which you still can't substantiate so that makes you just as guilty of perpetuating this falsehood.
Click to expand...


You sir, are a mental midget!


*Report: Oregon Shooter Had White Supremacist...*
talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/...mercer-*white*-*supremacist*Cached
Oct 01, 2015 · LiveWire Report: *Oregon* *Shooter* Had *White* *Supremacist* Leanings October 2, 2015, 12:57 PM EDT The 26-year-old gunman who massacred at least nine people ...


*SHOCK: LA Times Labels Black Oregon Shooter as ...*
www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2015/10/03/shock-la...Cached
Oct 02, 2015 · The Los Angeles Times has labeled the *Oregon* *shooter* as having “*white* *supremacist* leanings” even though the *shooter* was black. The *shooter* identified ...
 

*CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into A White...*
www.infowars.com/...race-*oregon*-*shooter*-into-*a*-*white*-manCached
CNN Turns Mixed Race *Oregon* *Shooter* into A *White* Man LA Times claims Mercer *was a white* *supremacist*. ... The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a *white* ...
What, if it's not Huffpo, the DemocRAT Underground, Salon, or the daily Kos, the links are NO GOOD to you,


----------



## jon_berzerk

Carla_Danger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
Click to expand...

of course there is 

the opening post had a link


----------



## jon_berzerk

Stephanie said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...


 turning someone into a white guy is not uncommon for the media 

they made Zimmerman into a white-Hispanic 


--LOL


----------



## JQPublic1

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit


Well, he could PASS:


----------



## bodecea

Interesting how the RW is trying and trying and trying to make this shooter's name and face ring out in fame.  I'd rather see pictures of the heroes and victims.


----------



## JQPublic1

jon_berzerk said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is the selfie Christopher Mercer uploaded to his social media,” the Conservative Treehouse reports. “On the right is how CNN presented the same selfie in broadcast stories about him.  Why did CNN need to change the complexion (color) of their broadcast?”
> 
> CNN also did not show photos of Mercer’s mother, who is black.
> 
> The reason CNN altered the photo is obvious: the race of Mercer does not fit the narrative that only white males — and thus white supremacist — can be mass shooters.
> 
> A black male shooter is incompatible with the racist Black Lives Matters class warfare agenda pushed by the liberal establishment and its propaganda media.
> 
> On Friday, a CNN correspondent, Pamela Brown, cited writings allegedly penned by Mercer where he “rambled about his hatred toward black men,” thus portraying him as a racist or possibly a white supremacist.
> 
> The Los Angeles Times also portrayed Mercer as a white supremacist:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had white-supremacy leanings and was obsessed with guns, according to one official*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> turning someone into a white guy is not uncommon for the media
> 
> they made Zimmerman into a white-Hispanic
> 
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

Well, if one of your parents is White, I guess that pseudo-concept of race can be manipulated as needed!


----------



## jon_berzerk

JQPublic1 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Turns Mixed Race Oregon Shooter into a White Man
> 
> latimes story where they protray him and his white father but ignore his black mother here --> Gun-obsessed, timid, and his mom called him &apos;baby&apos;: What we know of Chris Harper-Mercer&apos;s life
> 
> *There is your proof.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZT Wrong again!
> 
> Your link references the baseless canard from the original sourceless GP website.
> 
> There is nothing there that proves that CNN make the killer "look white".
> 
> Your desperation at trying to cover your own lies is becoming ever more obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My link goes to the source LA times where they called him a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> turning someone into a white guy is not uncommon for the media
> 
> they made Zimmerman into a white-Hispanic
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if one of your parents is White, I guess that pseudo-concept of race can be manipulated as needed!
Click to expand...


or what ever the narrative is to be


----------



## Carla_Danger

jon_berzerk said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is
> 
> the opening post had a link
Click to expand...




That is the link in question, berzerko boy.  Where's the link to the actual CNN article?

I does not exist. The OP is a lie.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Carla_Danger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they had to shape a narrative that is why he "turned" white
> 
> they had to scrub his dealings with blacklivesmatter and FTP
> 
> downplay his involvement with school theater
> 
> and as of today the police still have not released his manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is
> 
> the opening post had a link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the link in question, berzerko boy.  Where's the link to the actual CNN article?
> 
> I does not exist. The OP is a lie.
Click to expand...


why would they have article on themselves


----------



## Carla_Danger

jon_berzerk said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you must have the link to this CNN story.  Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is
> 
> the opening post had a link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the link in question, berzerko boy.  Where's the link to the actual CNN article?
> 
> I does not exist. The OP is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would they have article on themselves
Click to expand...



Are you mentally ill?


----------



## Stephanie

someone said something interesting on another site. this shooter is half black/half white and they refer to him as white.

Barak Obama is half black/half white and they refer to him as black

the dishonesty of our Medias is becoming dangerous


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> someone said something interesting on another site. this shooter is half black/half white and they refer to him as white.
> 
> Barak Obama is half black/half white and they refer to him as black
> 
> the dishonesty of our Medias is becoming dangerous


This is just eating you up, isn't it?  Why are you spending so much time on the shooter rather than the heroes and the victims?   Part of the problem, Stephanie?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> someone said something interesting on another site. this shooter is half black/half white and they refer to him as white.
> 
> Barak Obama is half black/half white and they refer to him as black
> 
> the dishonesty of our Medias is becoming dangerous




So, Stephanie, gotta *bona-fide CNN link* to back up the lie that that is the OP, or are you going to run away again like a scared little child?
Hmmm???


----------



## Carla_Danger

Stephanie said:


> someone said something interesting on another site. this shooter is half black/half white and they refer to him as white.
> 
> Barak Obama is half black/half white and they refer to him as black
> 
> the dishonesty of our Medias is becoming dangerous





That's a pretty good observation coming from Jethrine Bodine, who has a 3rd grade education.  lol


----------



## Statistikhengst

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone said something interesting on another site. this shooter is half black/half white and they refer to him as white.
> 
> Barak Obama is half black/half white and they refer to him as black
> 
> the dishonesty of our Medias is becoming dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> This is just eating you up, isn't it?  Why are you spending so much time on the shooter rather than the heroes and the victims?   Part of the problem, Stephanie?
Click to expand...



There is absolutely no doubt that she is part of the problem.

She is hung up on the fact that the shooter was mixed-race, because in her perverted world, mixed-race appears to be evil.

She is an amazing liar.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Carla_Danger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has already been posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course there is
> 
> the opening post had a link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the link in question, berzerko boy.  Where's the link to the actual CNN article?
> 
> I does not exist. The OP is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would they have article on themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mentally ill?
Click to expand...

certainly not you flamer


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hey, Stephanie, you can post up that *bona-fide CNN link* of that retouched photo any time now.

Really, no need to delay.


----------



## Carla_Danger

jon_berzerk said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no link to any evidence of what the OP is claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> of course there is
> 
> the opening post had a link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the link in question, berzerko boy.  Where's the link to the actual CNN article?
> 
> I does not exist. The OP is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would they have article on themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> certainly not you flamer
Click to expand...




Did you find a link to back up the OP's ridiculous claim? Crawl back under your rock, nutter.


----------



## Stephanie

CNN has always been dishonest. I captured this back in the Bush administration. they had this X over his picture. this is real:


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> CNN has always been dishonest. I captured this back in the Bush administration. they had this X over his picture. this is real:




Yeah, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright.....

Now, Stephanie, you got that CNN link, or are you finally willing to admit that you lied out your fat ass?


----------



## paperview

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN has always been dishonest. I captured this back in the Bush administration. they had this X over his picture. this is real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright.....
> 
> Now, Stephanie, you got that CNN link, or are you finally willing to admit that you lied out your fat ass?
> 
> Oh, and did you capture that in Alaska? Really??
Click to expand...

she can't - because it's not real.

 *Brian Stelter * *it's not real. CNN hasn't shown any images of gunman. please consider the source of what you saw online*

Brian Stelter on Twitter

Steph at al and her racist buddies get their news from white supremacist websites.

And the racist  Jim "stupidest man on the internet" Hoft*.*


----------



## Statistikhengst

paperview said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN has always been dishonest. I captured this back in the Bush administration. they had this X over his picture. this is real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright.....
> 
> Now, Stephanie, you got that CNN link, or are you finally willing to admit that you lied out your fat ass?
> 
> Oh, and did you capture that in Alaska? Really??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she can't - because it's not real.
> 
> *Brian Stelter * *it's not real. CNN hasn't shown any images of gunman. please consider the source of what you saw online*
> 
> Brian Stelter on Twitter
> 
> Steph at al and her racist buddies get their news from white supremacist websites.
> 
> And the racist  Jim "stupidest man on the internet" Hoft*.*
Click to expand...



BTW, Stephanie, Brian Stelter is a senior correspondent for CNN:






There is more:


----------



## Statistikhengst

Statistikhengst said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN has always been dishonest. I captured this back in the Bush administration. they had this X over his picture. this is real:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright.....
> 
> Now, Stephanie, you got that CNN link, or are you finally willing to admit that you lied out your fat ass?
> 
> Oh, and did you capture that in Alaska? Really??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she can't - because it's not real.
> 
> *Brian Stelter * *it's not real. CNN hasn't shown any images of gunman. please consider the source of what you saw online*
> 
> Brian Stelter on Twitter
> 
> Steph at al and her racist buddies get their news from white supremacist websites.
> 
> And the racist  Jim "stupidest man on the internet" Hoft*.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Stephanie, Brian Stelter is a senior correspondent for CNN:
> 
> View attachment 51611
> 
> 
> There is more:
> 
> View attachment 51612
Click to expand...




Did anyone pay attention and notice how this mamadoxie troll thing, after having lied about the pic, then lied again and said she had been seeing this for "several days"?

That's mathematically not possible. The shooting happened on Thursday, the killer's name was released on late/Friday early Saturday, her twitter posting is 16 hours old, which means she twitter-twattered-twootered on Sunday, ONE day after the killer's name was made know.

Righties lie all the time. They are so used to lying, they don't even see that they are doing it.


----------



## Slyhunter

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, Stephanie, you can post up that *bona-fide CNN link* of that retouched photo any time now.
> 
> Really, no need to delay.


He already said that the photo was a copy from a broadcast not a web site which is why there is no link. CNN has no photo's of a black version either which goes to show they deleted them all.


----------



## paperview

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Stephanie, you can post up that *bona-fide CNN link* of that retouched photo any time now.
> 
> Really, no need to delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already said that the photo was a copy from a broadcast not a web site which is why there is no link. CNN has no photo's of a black version either which goes to show they deleted them all.
Click to expand...

 ^ Some serious retard going on here. ^


----------



## paperview

---> the faked image probably originated at troll hole 8chan:






You won't find any altered photo on CNN -- because, nutcakes, it didn't happen.

How many times in a day do you guys get punked by the same idiots who keep making fools out of you, but you just keep drinking from that "look how stupid I am" well?


----------



## Carla_Danger

paperview said:


> ---> the faked image probably originated at troll hole 8chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find any altered photo on CNN -- because, nutcakes, it didn't happen.
> 
> How many times in a day do you guys get punked by the same idiots who keep making fools out of you, but you just keep drinking from that "look how stupid I am" well?





They don't mind being lied to, as long as its what they want to hear.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Stephanie, you can post up that *bona-fide CNN link* of that retouched photo any time now.
> 
> Really, no need to delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already said that the photo was a copy from a broadcast not a web site which is why there is no link. CNN has no photo's of a black version either which goes to show they deleted them all.
Click to expand...


Your un-Americanism is showing. CNN is innocent of wrongdoing until you can prove they posted that image in the OP.


----------



## Care4all

Slyhunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Stephanie, you can post up that *bona-fide CNN link* of that retouched photo any time now.
> 
> Really, no need to delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already said that the photo was a copy from a broadcast not a web site which is why there is no link. CNN has no photo's of a black version either which goes to show they deleted them all.
Click to expand...

if he got it from a broadcast show, where is the link to the video of the broadcast show?  how else could he get a picture of the photo Cnn was showing on its broadcast???

Where did the blogger that started this unsubstantiated rumor and allegation get this CNN photo from?


----------



## Mertex

Stephanie said:


> People need to wake up to this Lamestream left leaning media. they have become an ENEMY to SOME OF us in this country
> 
> SNIP:
> *CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White*
> 
> Jim Hoft Oct 4th, 2015 12:23 am
> 
> *CNN photoshops the photo of Oregon killer Chris Harper-Mercer to make him look white.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris was the son of Ian Mercer from Great Britain and Laurel Margaret Harper.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Conservative Treehouse_
> 
> Chris lived with his mother Laurel.
> He posted this selfie online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL of it here:
> CNN Alters Photo of Umpqua Killer Chris Harper-Mercer to Make Him Look White - The Gateway Pundit



If his father is white, he is white, Stephanie........you just showed your racist side.........again.....


----------



## Mertex

tinydancer said:


> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".




I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I was just watching a CNN clip. The reporter said that the gunman asked the victims if they were Christian and then fired regardless of the answer. He nonchalantly leaves out the purported point that Christians were delivered a blow to the head and non-believers were shot in the legs or hands.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
Click to expand...


Cool. I'll start checking the Hispanic boxes on those forms then.


----------



## bodecea

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool. I'll start checking the Hispanic boxes on those forms then.
Click to expand...

You're a little slow at doing that.


----------



## Rotagilla

Mertex said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
Click to expand...


doesn't matter what they're "considered" to be..that's just done to further skew demographic data..especially (DOJ) crime data to make it look like whites are committing more crime than they are...only extreme leftists buy into that charade.


----------



## Care4all

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool. I'll start checking the Hispanic boxes on those forms then.
Click to expand...

if your father or mother is Hispanic, you should check such....why not?


----------



## Care4all

It actually depends on what state you live in, each State has it's own rule.....

some States allow the parent to choose on the birth certificate if one parent is white and one is black...

some states make it the race of the mother is the race of the child

and some states make it the father's race is the race of the child.

It is not equal in all states.  at least this is what I had read somewhere, let me go double check...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Carla_Danger said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---> the faked image probably originated at troll hole 8chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find any altered photo on CNN -- because, nutcakes, it didn't happen.
> 
> How many times in a day do you guys get punked by the same idiots who keep making fools out of you, but you just keep drinking from that "look how stupid I am" well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't mind being lied to, as long as its what they want to hear.
Click to expand...

And they don't mind propagating the lies they're told.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rotagilla said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't matter what they're "considered" to be..that's just done to further skew demographic data..especially (DOJ) crime data to make it look like whites are committing more crime than they are...only extreme leftists buy into that charade.
Click to expand...

You're either delusional or a liar – given your posting history likely both.


----------



## Rotagilla

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN OMG the press realized the shooter was hispanic. They shit their pants. So they had to turn George into "a white hispanic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but Hispanics are considered "white".  Geez.......sounds like many racist conservative whites want to make sure that everyone that is considered "white" is blond/blue-eyed......you all need to ge out more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't matter what they're "considered" to be..that's just done to further skew demographic data..especially (DOJ) crime data to make it look like whites are committing more crime than they are...only extreme leftists buy into that charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're either delusional or a liar – given your posting history likely both.
Click to expand...

that's all quite fascinating......
but we aren't talking about me..we're talking about including people who aren't white in white crime statistics in order to skew the numbers..


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

paperview said:


> ---> the faked image probably originated at troll hole 8chan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find any altered photo on CNN -- because, nutcakes, it didn't happen.
> 
> How many times in a day do you guys get punked by the same idiots who keep making fools out of you, but you just keep drinking from that "look how stupid I am" well?


The premise of this thread is idiocy – yet another lie contrived by the right, yet another non-issue fabricated into a 'controversy' by conservatives.


----------



## MarathonMike

I had no idea what race he was. Regardless of any specific pic lightening, it is clear the media completely downplayed his being Black, at least as Black as our Prez, right? Liberals love to crow "It's only White people doing mass shootings!" Isn't that Right Mr Van Jones? The truth is: Crazy doesn't know color.


----------

